# Cajun Red Beans And Rice.....The Real Deal



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2022)

Howdy Americans and non Americans and those of you who forgot what being an American was about.

Something different around here for our Independence Day meal. No coincidence that this is a traditional Monday meal in Louisiana...... laundry day.

Made up some red beans and rice today. Been making them this way for years and they are the real deal.

All starts with the red beans. If you aren't using Camellia then you aren't making Cajun red beans. And that's a fact
	

		
			
		

		
	







Used 1lb. Put in pot and cover with water a few inches over beans. Let soak atleast 12hr. This gets rid of the farts and plumps up the beans. Then drain and rinse, put back in pot.

Now prepare the Cajun trinity. Bell pepper,onion, celery. All diced. 2 med bells. I did a red and green. 2 med Vidalia onion and 2 celery stalks
	

		
			
		

		
	






Had a package of some amazing andouille from home place pastures and some of my homemade bacon ends. Cut it all up. Used 1.5lb andouille 
	

		
			
		

		
	






















Fry up the bacon ends
	

		
			
		

		
	






When finished throw in the Cajun trinity and 5 cloves minced garlic and sweat until very tender
	

		
			
		

		
	






After that brown up the sausage 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Get everything together in a pot with approximately 7 cups of chicken broth and add 2T slap ya mama. Half tsp cayenne pepper. A palm full of fresh thyme and one bay leaf. Couple splashes Louisiana hot sauce 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Bring to a boil, cover and reduce to low heat. If covered it will continue at a low boil. Let it go for 1.5hr stirring occasionally then uncover. Let cook on low another 2hr stirring. An hour from supper mash up about a cup of the beans and mix in really well. 30min before supper add a half stick of room temp unsalted butter. Both those steps are crucial. Don't skip them. They add the creaminess you want. Cooked for about 4.5hr and we are ready to eat
	

		
			
		

		
	






Remove the bay leaf. Put a scoop of white rice and filler up with red beans and sausage. Garnish with green onion. Wife made a jalapeno/cheddar cornbread to go with it
	

		
			
		

		
	










Hard to beat a meal like this. Hope some of y'all will try this out!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 4, 2022)

Hell yeah brother! Looks delicious. And I understand about being American. Here I stand. Big like.


----------



## Ringer (Jul 4, 2022)

Yeah man, good stuff here. Nice meal and you got me craving a pot of beans now.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Hell yeah brother! Looks delicious. And I understand about being American. Here I stand. Big like.


Appreciate it bud.......'MERICA


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Yeah man, good stuff here. Nice meal and you got me craving a pot of beans now.


Thanks bud. Give this a try. Make you slap your forehead with your tongue


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 4, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Appreciate it bud.......'MERICA


MERICA, Jake. Yes sir


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 4, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> If you aren't using Camellia then you aren't making Cajun red beans. And that's a fact


Yep. Fact. 

Knew they'd be good after the first picture! Nicely done!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Yep. Fact.
> 
> Knew they'd be good after the first picture! Nicely done!


Thanks Keith. I thought you might like this


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 4, 2022)

Beautiful meal Jake! couple T of Slap yo Momma I bet it’s got a kick too.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 5, 2022)

Man that made me hungry.  Great job on explaining the recipe


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2022)

Thanks for posting this Jake!
We eat a lot of beans & rice & will definitely give your recipe a try.
It sure looks delicious and I really like the rice ball!! We just put the beans on top of the rice, but not next time!
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 5, 2022)

Looks good Jake!

LIKE!


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 5, 2022)

Damn Jake, that looks fantastic. Love me some red beans and rice!! Thanks for the detailed process and well done my friend.

Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Beautiful meal Jake! couple T of Slap yo Momma I bet it’s got a kick too.


Thanks Jeff. It's pretty spicy but not hot at all


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

rdknb said:


> Man that made me hungry.  Great job on explaining the recipe


Appreciate it bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks for posting this Jake!
> We eat a lot of beans & rice & will definitely give your recipe a try.
> It sure looks delicious and I really like the rice ball!! We just put the beans on top of the rice, but not next time!
> Al


Haha thanks Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Looks good Jake!
> 
> LIKE!


Thanks Justin


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Damn Jake, that looks fantastic. Love me some red beans and rice!! Thanks for the detailed process and well done my friend.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert. Hope you'll try this out


----------



## cansmoke (Jul 5, 2022)

Looks good. I'm a Canadian dude whose grown to like some southern cooking including red beans and rice.
Thanks.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 5, 2022)

looks and sounds great Jake!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

cansmoke said:


> Looks good. I'm a Canadian dude whose grown to like some southern cooking including red beans and rice.
> Thanks.


Appreciate it bud. Give these a try. You won't be disappointed


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> looks and sounds great Jake!


Thanks Jim


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 5, 2022)

Looks awesome! I love Cajun red beans and rice. Oh man would I crush that!


----------



## zwiller (Jul 5, 2022)

Looks killer!  THANKS for sharing.  Bookmarked.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 5, 2022)

A lot of nice work there Jake, looks dee-lish! RAY


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 5, 2022)

I was born in New Orleans, so I am very familiar with red beans and rice. Mom made them every week. Yes, Camelia beans. 

Do you get them at your stores there or did you have to have them shipped to you?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Looks awesome! I love Cajun red beans and rice. Oh man would I crush that!


Thanks Jed. If you wanna take a ride to flavor town this is how you get there


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Looks killer!  THANKS for sharing.  Bookmarked.


Thanks bud. Let me know how you like them!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> A lot of nice work there Jake, looks dee-lish! RAY


Thanks ray. Takes a little bit of time to put together but the real work is smelling them all day lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I was born in New Orleans, so I am very familiar with red beans and rice. Mom made them every week. Yes, Camelia beans.
> 
> Do you get them at your stores there or did you have to have them shipped to you?


Thanks bud. I'm lucky as my local country grocer is Cajun so he keeps all the good stuff stocked. Including bread.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

Lol was drinking and forgot to mention the damn chicken broth......7 cups. Updating in the post lol


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 5, 2022)

Hey Jake, I need to post my leftover redbeans and rice boullette recipe made with corn dog batter. Cornbread, red beans, and rice....all in one!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Hey Jake, I need to post my leftover redbeans and rice boullette recipe made with corn dog batter. Cornbread, red beans, and rice....all in one!


Thanks Keith would love to see it!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 5, 2022)

Looks great bud . Got me wanting some . 
Nice work .


----------



## negolien (Jul 5, 2022)

Outstanding.. I' am a big fan of red beans and rice with deer meat from my time in mississippi


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 5, 2022)

Damn Jake! Looks excellent my friend. Could go for a big bowl about now.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 5, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Lol was drinking and forgot to mention the damn chicken broth......7 cups. Updating in the post lol


Started studying and wondered about that.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great bud . Got me wanting some .
> Nice work .


Thanks Rich. Give it a try sometime


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

negolien said:


> Outstanding.. I' am a big fan of red beans and rice with deer meat from my time in mississippi


Appreciate it bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn Jake! Looks excellent my friend. Could go for a big bowl about now.


Thanks John. Ride over and get a bowl!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Started studying and wondered about that.


Lol sorry about that bud.......#beer


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 5, 2022)

Holy cow! I could put away that whole pot and pan of corn bread! 
Jim


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 5, 2022)

Beyond a phenomenal thread Jake, I absolutely love Cajun food and this will definitely be done… appreciate your detailed post and recipe!  Your wife’s cornbread looks amazing as well!  

BTW, IMO… if someone doesn’t love The Great US of A… feel free to go elsewhere!  I’ll help ya pack!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 5, 2022)

YES SIR!! Jake, that looks fantastic, this red-blooded *AMERICAN* likes what he sees...


----------



## motocrash (Jul 5, 2022)

That's a bowl of goodness right there.
Beans, beans, good for the heart.....


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Holy cow! I could put away that whole pot and pan of corn bread!
> Jim


Thanks Jim!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Beyond a phenomenal thread Jake, I absolutely love Cajun food and this will definitely be done… appreciate your detailed post and recipe!  Your wife’s cornbread looks amazing as well!
> 
> BTW, IMO… if someone doesn’t love The Great US of A… feel free to go elsewhere!  I’ll help ya pack!


Thanks Justin and I agree! If you make it let me know what you think!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> YES SIR!! Jake, that looks fantastic, this red-blooded *AMERICAN* likes what he sees...


Thanks Charles. Give it a try one of these days


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

motocrash said:


> That's a bowl of goodness right there.
> Beans, beans, good for the heart.....


Lol appreciate it bud. I completed the rest of that rhyme this morning!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 5, 2022)

Absolutely will be making this !!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I was born in New Orleans, so I am very familiar with red beans and rice. Mom made them every week. Yes, Camelia beans.
> 
> Do you get them at your stores there or did you have to have them shipped to you?


Just got back from the store. Whole bottom shelf is various Camellia beans


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

jaxgatorz said:


> Absolutely will be making this !!  Thanks for posting.


Thanks bud. Let me know what you think or if you have any questions!


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 5, 2022)

Been raining here all day.....now I'm craving red beans and rice! LOL!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Been raining here all day.....now I'm craving red beans and rice! LOL!!


Just had a bowl now I'm craving rain lol......we haven't had a single drop since the first of June


----------



## checkdude (Jul 5, 2022)

Looks outstanding.!  Just my cup of tea. Would love to make it but can't find when to add the beans to it. With the chicken broth? Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

checkdude said:


> Looks outstanding.!  Just my cup of tea. Would love to make it but can't find when to add the beans to it. With the chicken broth? Thanks


Thanks bud. Rinse beans after the soak. Then put back in pot. Add the Trinity and sausage and bacon. Then broth and spices. This keeps everything from splashing when adding the Trinity and other goodies but either way is fine. Once everything is together bring to boil, cover and reduce heat to low. It will stay at a low boil. Follow the rest of the directions from there. Let me know how you like it


----------



## checkdude (Jul 5, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks bud. Rinse beans after the soak. Then put back in pot. Add the Trinity and sausage and bacon. Then broth and spices. This keeps everything from splashing when adding the Trinity and other goodies but either way is fine. Once everything is together bring to boil, cover and reduce heat to low. It will stay at a low boil. Follow the rest of the directions from there. Let me know how you like it


Thanks for clearing it up for me. Just wasn't sure. Will certainly let us you know. Thanks again.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

checkdude said:


> Thanks for clearing it up for me. Just wasn't sure. Will certainly let us you know. Thanks again.


No problem bud. If you have anymore questions just ask!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 5, 2022)

Jake, I cannot stop thinking of this!  Quick question and forgive me if I overlooked… you said an hour before serving to mash up a cup of beans!  Do you reserve a cup to the side at some point?  Also, that cornbread of your wife’s is still in my head!  I’m a redneck from SE ID, but have been and always will be a HUGE fan of Cajun food!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Jake, I cannot stop thinking of this!  Quick question and forgive me if I overlooked… you said an hour before serving to mash up a cup of beans!  Do you reserve a cup to the side at some point?  Also, that cornbread of your wife’s is still in my head!  I’m a redneck from SE ID, but have been and always will be a HUGE fan of Cajun food!


Lol no problem bud. I wouldn't reserve a cup. They need to cook and soak up all the Cajun goodness. The veggies almost become non existent by the end of the cook so scooping some of them out isn't an issue. In the past I've scooped out a cup and pick out any sausage and mashed them. Nowadays I just use a wooden spoon and trap them around the edges of the pot and mash them until I get the creamy texture I'm looking for. Roughly a cup though. Then that half stick butter brings all that mash together. Mashing them around the edges works better for me. Less mess and less time


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Jake, I cannot stop thinking of this!  Quick question and forgive me if I overlooked… you said an hour before serving to mash up a cup of beans!  Do you reserve a cup to the side at some point?  Also, that cornbread of your wife’s is still in my head!  I’m a redneck from SE ID, but have been and always will be a HUGE fan of Cajun food!


And I'll get the recipe from her. It was delicious cornbread. Had a can of diced hatch Chiles, a jalapeno, creamed corn and cheddar cheese. I'll post it up later


----------



## rjob (Jul 5, 2022)

Great looking dish. Added to the to do list. Have you tried their pasta's?  We have to mail order, absolutely incredible.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 5, 2022)

I made a pot of cowboy style pinto beans yesterday with my 4th of July brisket and ribs. Wanting to make some red beans now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2022)

Looks Great, Jake!!
Could be too hot for me, but I'd give it a run!!
Nice Job & Post!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

rjob said:


> Great looking dish. Added to the to do list. Have you tried their pasta's?  We have to mail order, absolutely incredible.


Yes sir they bought the dagostino pasta company. I've use the fettuccine for Cajun shrimp Alfredo. Agree top notch pasta. Especially for dried. Thanks for the like bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I made a pot of cowboy style pinto beans yesterday with my 4th of July brisket and ribs. Wanting to make some red beans now.


You won't be disappointed in this recipe


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Jake!!
> Could be too hot for me, but I'd give it a run!!
> Nice Job & Post!!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks John. I know it sounds hot from the ingredients list but it's just a bit spicy. Nothing crazy I promise.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 5, 2022)

Edit!  Sorry Jake, I didn’t see your first response! Thanks so much!


----------



## xray (Jul 5, 2022)

Delicious looking red beans and rice Jake! This is a colder weather staple that I eat a lot, but after seeing youra I could definitely go for some. 

Nicely done.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 5, 2022)

Not sure if it's my pot of beans...but I'd gladly sit down and have a bowl with ya!  It sure does look good!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 5, 2022)

Ohhh ... that sure gets the taste buds rocking! I have to keep this in mind.


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 5, 2022)

Wow looks like a fine meal right there Jake !
Gotta give them a try and thanks for sharing your recipe!

Keith


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 5, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Charles. Give it a try one of these days


Lookie here what I got, Jake...


----------



## DougE (Jul 5, 2022)

Delicious cook, Jake, and now I have to make some Andouille. Making me more work, bud lol. All crap aside, everything looks fantastic.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Edit!  Sorry Jake, I didn’t see your first response! Thanks so much!


My bad bud. Put it in 2 posts lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

xray said:


> Delicious looking red beans and rice Jake! This is a colder weather staple that I eat a lot, but after seeing youra I could definitely go for some.
> 
> Nicely done.


Thanks Joe. Hope you'll try these out sometime!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Not sure if it's my pot of beans...but I'd gladly sit down and have a bowl with ya!  It sure does look good!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan.......you gotta get over your bean phobia lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> Ohhh ... that sure gets the taste buds rocking! I have to keep this in mind.


Appreciate it bud. I hope you'll try it


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Wow looks like a fine meal right there Jake !
> Gotta give them a try and thanks for sharing your recipe!
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith. Let me know if you try them!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Lookie here what I got, Jake...
> View attachment 636771


Now that you have the beans I expect you to be my first taste tester lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> Delicious cook, Jake, and now I have to make some Andouille. Making me more work, bud lol. All crap aside, everything looks fantastic.


Appreciate it Doug. Get that sausage made and give this a try! Delicious


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 5, 2022)

Jake, those beans are off the chain.  Now I've got to make some this fall for sure.  
Thanks for the recipe. 

Stu


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Jake, those beans are off the chain.  Now I've got to make some this fall for sure.
> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Stu


They are delicious stu! Hope you'll give them a go


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 5, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> They are delicious stu! Hope you'll give them a go



I certainly will.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 6, 2022)

You hit that one out of the park Jake. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 6, 2022)

Oooooooooh man that looks good.

Nicely done Jake.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> You hit that one out of the park Jake.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris. It hit the spot for sure


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Oooooooooh man that looks good.
> 
> Nicely done Jake.


Appreciate it Rick!


----------



## sandyut (Jul 6, 2022)

Great work on this meal Jake!  Looks spot on!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Great work on this meal Jake!  Looks spot on!


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 6, 2022)

I have made many a pot of red beans myself. First I heard of smashing some of them. After about 3 hours, for me they thicken up. That is when I add salt and start tasting. They get creamy on their own, but that has just been my experience.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I have made many a pot of red beans myself. First I heard of smashing some of them. After about 3 hours, for me they thicken up. That is when I add salt and start tasting. They get creamy on their own, but that has just been my experience.


I assure you the smashing of the beans is a common thing. Also it's nothing to do really with thickening them up. The smash and the butter add creaminess to the dish


----------



## normanaj (Jul 6, 2022)

Somehow I missed this,great post.

I will do this with one exception the sausage will be chourico.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Somehow I missed this,great post.
> 
> I will do this with one exception the sausage will be chourico.


Thanks bud. Had to look that up. Portuguese chorizo. Looks like it will work wonderful as it's already commonly used in Portuguese red beans and rice. Very interesting. Please let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 6, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I assure you the smashing of the beans is a common thing. Also it's nothing to do really with thickening them up. The smash and the butter add creaminess to the dish


Not saying it isn't common. Merely saying I hadn't heard of it, and my parents grew up in Louisiana. Maybe they said to do that and I missed that part.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 6, 2022)

Well, whaddayaknow, my mom says she will do that if they don't look creamy enough. And, I misspoke above. When I sad thicken, that is what I liken to the beans becoming creamy.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 6, 2022)

Smashing the beans is how they do it in creole cooking....very common in New Orleans. Blue Runner Red Beans sells a 'Creole Cream Style New Orleans Spicy' that is just like the plate posted by Jake in this thread....

https://bluerunnerfoods.com/product/creole-cream-style-new-orleans-spicy-red-beans/

For canned beans, this is the Louisiana standard...and is made in my home town.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 6, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Smashing the beans is how they do it in creole cooking....very common in New Orleans. Blue Runner Red Beans sells a 'Creole Cream Style New Orleans Spicy' that is just like the plate posted by Jake in this thread....
> 
> https://bluerunnerfoods.com/product/creole-cream-style-new-orleans-spicy-red-beans/
> 
> For canned beans, this is the Louisiana standard...and is made in my home town.


Had many a can of Blue Runners as well.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm in! Our HEB has the Camellia red kidneys!

Rick


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> I'm in! Our HEB has the Camellia red kidneys!
> 
> Rick


Do it! Lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Smashing the beans is how they do it in creole cooking....very common in New Orleans. Blue Runner Red Beans sells a 'Creole Cream Style New Orleans Spicy' that is just like the plate posted by Jake in this thread....
> 
> https://bluerunnerfoods.com/product/creole-cream-style-new-orleans-spicy-red-beans/
> 
> For canned beans, this is the Louisiana standard...and is made in my home town.


Jake done good! Was gonna be a smarta-- but never mind lol. I won't tell you it's not creole! 

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 7, 2022)

Late to the show Jake , and rice and beans is a new mix for me but sounds like a winner
So that is a must try for me. And the corn bread sounds great also.

David


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 7, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Late to the show Jake , and rice and beans is a new mix for me but sounds like a winner
> So that is a must try for me. And the corn bread sounds great also.
> 
> David


Appreciate it David and as far as I'm concerned you're right on time.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 7, 2022)

You done and did it, Jake! I now have some Camellia red beans ordered (not available around here). I will be ready to whip up some of this ... cheaper order 4# vs. 1# ... LOL.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 7, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> You done and did it, Jake! I now have some Camellia red beans ordered (not available around here). I will be ready to whip up some of this ... cheaper order 4# vs. 1# ... LOL.


Heck yeah. Let me know how you like them. Word of advice a pound of dry beans makes a big pot so save the other 3lb for another round!


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 7, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah. Let me know how you like them. Word of advice a pound of dry beans makes a big pot so save the other 3lb for another round!


Oh, I was definitely going to. Only 2 of in the house and 1# will be more than enough for a couple days of eats.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 7, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> My bad bud. Put it in 2 posts lol



You are totally good my friend, I need to read!  I sometimes get in a hurry and need to slow down!  Again, appreciate your willingness to post this awesome thread and we cannot wait to try it!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 7, 2022)

Red beans and rice aren't what you'd call real common in my part of the world.    Closest I've been to them is reading about them.  So thanks for the post Jake.   I'll give 'er a try now that I kinda know what I'm doing.
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 7, 2022)

This thread makes me happy! Glad so many members are trying out New Orleans style Redbeans and Rice for the first time...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 7, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> This thread makes me happy! Glad so many members are trying out New Orleans style Redbeans and Rice for the first time...



Keith, I could not agree more!  You and Jake always hit it outta the park!  Jake hit a GrandSlam with this thread!  

We have a Cajun restaurant kinda near, but has went downhill!  They used to be phenomenal…

Now, be making it at home!  Thanks to you all!  BTW, I cannot express my sincere love for Cajun food enough!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 8, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Red beans and rice aren't what you'd call real common in my part of the world.    Closest I've been to them is reading about them.  So thanks for the post Jake.   I'll give 'er a try now that I kinda know what I'm doing.
> Gary


Thanks Gary. It's a delicious dish. Hope you'll give it a go


----------



## TNBoilermaker (Jul 11, 2022)

I followed your recipe the best I could - and I have now thrown away the half dozen different recipes I have for red beans and rice. This recipe HITS! Thank you so much! I am a fan of file', and added a touch to a bowl, and it added to the "flavor profile" as the Food Networks folks say. You ROCK!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 11, 2022)

TNBoilermaker said:


> I followed your recipe the best I could - and I have now thrown away the half dozen different recipes I have for red beans and rice. This recipe HITS! Thank you so much! I am a fan of file', and added a touch to a bowl, and it added to the "flavor profile" as the Food Networks folks say. You ROCK!


Appreciate it bud and glad you liked it!


----------



## Hijack73 (Jul 11, 2022)

All of the above!  I've never added the butter but mines gets a healthy splash of Avery Island Tabasco rather than Louisiana Brand towards the beginning of the cook.  Only red Tabasco - never any substitutions.  I probably couldn't tell the difference in the end but that's what I was taught


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 12, 2022)

Threads like this make it hard to eat low carb...


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> All of the above!  I've never added the butter but mines gets a healthy splash of Avery Island Tabasco rather than Louisiana Brand towards the beginning of the cook.  Only red Tabasco - never any substitutions.  I probably couldn't tell the difference in the end but that's what I was taught


The room temp butter brings alot to this dish. As far as hot sauce goes use what you like. I prefer the Tabasco added to the bowl when I eat


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> Threads like this make it hard to eat low carb...


Lol sorry bud. 

 jcam222
 could probably help you keto this up. I don't need to watch my carbs but I'd think all you'd need to do is sub the beans for some soy beans maybe?


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 12, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Lol sorry bud.
> 
> jcam222
> could probably help you keto this up. I don't need to watch my carbs but I'd think all you'd need to do is sub the beans for some soy beans maybe?


Absolutely. I have this marked on my keto it up list to do sometime. Likely fall. Sub the black soy in for red beans, go with cauliflower rice.


----------

